# [SOLVED] Honking Horn



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

I am not sure if I have a virus or not. My antivirus software reports no malware found when a scan is run. BUT every time I hit the back button or the page changes I hear a horn honking rather loudly. Any ideas as to what might be happening. No changes have been made to my computer. It just started this AM when I booted up. I am running the Free COMODO Suite. Since one thing with Vista 64 ZoneAlarm would not run and Avast would not on 64 when I tried them so I just switched to COMODO and it seems to be doing its jobs. 


I am running Vista 64 with 4 gigs of RAM, in an HP Slimline Desktop. By the way this computer with Windows Vista 64 with Athlon AMD is very fast. Compared to Windows Vista Home Premium
sluggo123


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Honking Horn*

Is this in an internet browser? What AV are you running? Do you have any stadalone scanners like Spybot or Malwarebytes?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Honking Horn*

Try going to the control panel and clicking on sound devises, then sound tab and see what's checked in there. Also check your internet options settings. Settings can change with no rhyme or reason with Windows.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Honking Horn*



lorjack said:


> Is this in an internet browser? What AV are you running? Do you have any stadalone scanners like Spybot or Malwarebytes?


I am using the Internet Explorer and I am running COMODO full suite both Firewall and AV. Checks for all malware. However, since I have Spybot on my other computer (Laptop) I am downloading it to this now.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Honking Horn*



mcorton said:


> Try going to the control panel and clicking on sound devises, then sound tab and see what's checked in there. Also check your internet options settings. Settings can change with no rhyme or reason with Windows.


OK, as soon as Spybot is finished checking the computer I will try that. I have decided it does not sound like a horn honking, it sounds like the Bronx Cheer or a Rasberry.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Honking Horn*

Everything looks normal in the sound devices. The Bronx Cheer is still occuring but just occasionally. Sure would like to know what is causing the problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Honking Horn*

Have you got any IE toolbars installed and running?

Go to Control Panel > Sounds & Audio Devices > Sounds tab, and change the sound scheme to 'No Sounds'.

If you still hear the Bronx Cheer after disabling the sound scheme, go to Start > Control Panel > Admin Tools > Event Viewer, and check under Application and System for any unusual events around the time you heard the sound.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Honking Horn*



koala said:


> Have you got any IE toolbars installed and running?
> 
> Go to Control Panel > Sounds & Audio Devices > Sounds tab, and change the sound scheme to 'No Sounds'.
> 
> If you still hear the Bronx Cheer after disabling the sound scheme, go to Start > Control Panel > Admin Tools > Event Viewer, and check under Application and System for any unusual events around the time you heard the sound.


At this point have changed the sound scheme to "no sounds" and over the next few hours I will check to see if the Bronx Cheer orthe good old rasberry is still around.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Honking Horn*

IE toolbars?


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Honking Horn*



koala said:


> Have you got any IE toolbars installed and running?
> 
> Go to Control Panel > Sounds & Audio Devices > Sounds tab, and change the sound scheme to 'No Sounds'.
> 
> If you still hear the Bronx Cheer after disabling the sound scheme, go to Start > Control Panel > Admin Tools > Event Viewer, and check under Application and System for any unusual events around the time you heard the sound.


Just happened again after initiating no sounds. Local time approx 9:33 nothing under Applications, but under systems:
Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 5/28/2009 9:33:28 AM
Event ID: 7036
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Edward-PC
Description:
The Application Information service entered the running state.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">7036</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-05-28T14:33:28.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>35960</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Edward-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="param1">Application Information</Data>
<Data Name="param2">running</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Honking Horn*



koala said:


> IE toolbars?


Yes there was an "ASK" toolbar running, I just got rid of it. That leaves a Microsoft Live Search Toolbar, lableled HP and this is an HP computer.

One other thing, that occurred about the time this Bronx Cheer started occurring the "Add To Favorites" stopped working. "View Favorites" is still working ok. But I cannot add anything to "My Favorites." This maybe a problem that should be posted else where.
sluggo123


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Honking Horn*

It must have been coming from the ASK.COM tool bar. I removed that and no more bronx cheers. Thanks Koala I really appreciate the help I get from this forum.
sluggo123


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting your solution. If you still need help with "Add To Favorites", please start a new thread in the Internet Explorer forum.


----------

